
Amazon is preparing to launch streaming music service - eplanit
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/exclusive-amazon-preparing-launch-streaming-music-sources-195823099--finance.html
======
murtnowski
Don't they already have steaming music

~~~
tshtf
From the article: "Amazon, which offers a free streaming music service with a
limited catalog to subscribers of its Prime shipping and video service, did
not respond to a request for comment about the new, full-fledged music plan."

------
blakeyrat
They... already have one? What is this headline about?

I guess they're just going to spin-it-off so you can access it without being a
Prime member.

------
ken_the_bin
My guess is that it will be unlimited listening for a flat monthly fee, with a
larger selection than is available for free listening with Amazon Prime.

